# ATV tires



## Wazzu (Sep 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find good prices online for ATV tires?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.ronniesmailorder.com/

http://www.Rockymountainatv.com


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah Rocky mountain has pretty good prices. hey wildman how do you like those swamplites?


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 13, 2010)

rocky mountain - free shipping over $100!
sometimes they might be a little more expensive on some brands of tires (itp,maxxis), but their free shipping usually more than makes up for it
ive been buying from rocky mountain for years, and dont have one complaint, great company , and great customer service


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 21, 2011)

I realize this thread is a couple months old. But, for anyone looking for atv tires, check out www.####satv.com. They do not have pricing on their website, just give them a call. I bought my ITP tire/wheel kit from them. I think they have free shipping on all tires and wheels.

EDIT - Well isnt that nice, the forum censored the url. That would be D ICKS ATV with out spaces.


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 21, 2011)

Evanrude said:


> EDIT - Well isnt that nice, the forum censored the url. That would be D ICKS ATV with out spaces.


 
lol, dont you love the censorship? bunch of grown adults, god forbid someone say the name d ick , it might remind us of a part of the male reproductive system!! god no!


----------

